# 3dt or 5dt with blast?



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am not sure if I am posting in the right place but I am due to start my 2nd fresh ivf cycle 1st March. Last time I had 5 fertilised embies, 3 made it to blast stage, 1 was weaker than the other 2 and the strongest of the 2 was transferred after 5 days.

Protocol at my clinic is they will not under any circumstances transfer any more than one blast. I am not sure if this is just my specific clinic or whether it's a rule for UK? 

I was pretty gutted as my 2nd blast didn't make it to freezing so I felt as though it was "wasted" in some respect especially as my cycle ended in BFN.  I queried at my review if there was any chance of a 2 blast transfer and was told no. I could however opt to do a 3 day 2 embryo transfer and they would be happy to discuss this with us should we get to that stage.

I have briefly read up on it and it seems that the blast is the ideal embie. 

DH thinks we should hold out for blast this cycle ( again fingers crossed we get to that's stage) then look at 3 day 2 embie on final cycle should the next not work? I am abit confused as I am tempted to do 3 dt 2 embie this cycle then blast for the final cycle? (Hopefully we'll not need another  ). 

If anyone has any thoughts, I will speak to the embryoligist at the time for their thoughts but just feel they will push for blast xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic will only transfer one blast in under 35s.

There is a trend towards saying that if an embie doesn't make it to blast/freeze, it wouldn't make it to be a baby (at that stage) and the reason for taking them to blast is just to pick the best one with the best chance. So if you have 2 3d embies they are better in your womb than the dish, but if you have 3 or more then you can take them all to blast and have 1 transferred and maybe a few more potentials to freeze.  I don't think I have explained that as well as it was explained to me by our embryologist - although in my defence i was probably under the influence of diazepam at the time  

What im getting at is I would wait and see what you have: if you have 2 good ones on day three you could have then both back, but maybe if you had some more then you could wait until blast. I'm a massive fan of the blast, but remember, it's a bonus not a sign of success. 

I hope that makes sense - reading it back I'm not quite sure  

Xxxx


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

It does make sense to me lol. Thanks. Think I am over thinking everything. Just kills me the thought of a blast which was good on day 5 not being used and going to waste well what I would class as waste.

I will have a discussion with the embryoligist but I suppose blast is the strongest so is really what we should aim for. Thanks xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I had 2 de embies transferred d3 and got twins

2 top grade blasts and got a singleton.

My clinic wanted to go for blast 1st cycle but as I also had 1 oe emby and had got pregnant before with a 3dt I wanted them transferred.

the second clinic I did a freeze all cycle so had no choice but blasts

For me I had better success with 3dt 

Just because an embryo makes a blast doesn't guarantee it will make a baby.

if you have a couple of front funners at day 3 I would be tempted to transfer - tho you could end up with twins or more

good luck deciding.

x x


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Twins would be a dream come true for me. Even before we started thinking about trying for a baby I would always say I would love twins and my hubby has twins on his side so when we started trying I would secretly pray for double trouble. Of course it is double the expense, double everything not to mention extremely hard work but it's just what I have always dreamt of.  I think that's why I want to consider the 2. However saying that that was before the whole infertility issue. 1 baby would be an absolute miracle at this point xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I would try and get to blast. My clinic said if they get to blast there is more chance of a successful pregnancy. 

It really depends how many embies you have and how they are looking x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

I've got a bit of a different twist to the thinking...

With my first cycle we only had 3 fertilised embryos and had two transferred as a 2dt. We were so very lucky to get pregnant, and our little boy is a healthy happy 2.5 yr old. 

With our second cycle everything went much much better, we got 20 eggs and ended up with 12 strong 'candidates' on day 3. Our clinic were pushing to go to blast, but we were of a strong opinion that we wanted to do everything like the previous cycle. Our logic was we put two embryos back before, and got one baby. If we went to blast, we would have been devastated if it didn't work, and in fact we had only transferred one. So against all advice, we opted for a 3 day transfer, with two embryos. 

And lucky for us it's worked again, just one baby. 

We are so very thankful, and know how lucky we have  been. It was a horrible time making the decision though, but we feel we followed our heart - I hope you can find the right answer for your future family too xxx GOOD LUCK


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Other side of the coin from someone with success with 3d transfers 😃 it's a hard one, you will hear good and bad about both and no success/success stories. 

Also you will get 2 different clinics with opposite opinions. 

My 1st clinic was all for 3d transfers and said that the embies are best back where they should be asap, my other clinic said 5d blasts are better and said they have a higher chance of pregnancy. 

Who knows what's best, I know of lots of success with both 3d and 5d x


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for replies ladies.

It's so hard isn't it. Saying all this I pray we are fortunate enough to make to that stage of the cycle. From our last cycle I was praying for a 3dt 2 embie and not just for the twin thing just because i felt that was best for me. I still do for some reason? So this time when they said we have that option I think it just feels right but me and DH are thinking differently.  Don't get me wrong he said he's happy to go with whichever I choose  but I am so indecisive! I need to be told this is what's happening and why. Hope that makes sense    xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

The clinic should keep you right with the decision. They will know what's best for you x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

On my first ivf cycle I got 7 5 day blasts they froze 6 transferred 1 as I am under 35 - bfn 
I had a FET in oct again they would only thaw & use 1 5 day blast - bfn 
I'm due to start a FET next month, and I'm now allowed to use 2 x 5 day blasts x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Ames xxx,

I was given the same choice in the run up to my NHS cycle, they put a lot of pressure on me to agree to SET but as we were self funding they conceded that I could have 2 put back on day 3 but only 1 blast.

As I had transferred 3 perfect blasts on my first cycle I was going to go for the 2 without a doubt. That cycle was cancelled due to OHSS so I never had EC there in the end.

On my third cycle I had 3 x 3 day embryos transferred, 2 good 1 poor, but I only had the 3. I would only choose blast transfer if you have more than the maximum allowed to transfer on day 3 AND are still allowed to transfer the same number on day 5. Otherwise I would go for numbers rather than blast.

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck for your FET lilypink. I will have my fingers crossed for u. I have heard that they will transfer X2 blasts on a frozen transfer which is confusing again as if they will do it on FET why not fresh cycle? Anyways good luck xxx

Thanks bombsh3ll, I think the max I can put back on a 3dt is the 2. I have read up and with everything about ivf you get totally different opinions some people swear by early transfer, worked for them others are adamant the best option is a blast. It's all very confusing lol. I think I will have a discussion with the embryoligist nearer the time and go with my instinct  .

Thanks ladies. It does help to here people's opinions on this xxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ames, I would pick a clinic that uses an embryoscope to continously monitor the embryos development. This is what my clinic in Prague did and they can see which embryos develop normally and discard any that don't do what they should. This enables them to cut m/c rates and use day 3 embryos. It worked for me. I also think 3 day embryos work better for some people, I got pregnant 3 times with day 3 embryos and not at all with 5 dat blasts.

Here is a link to explain things: http://www.pragueivf.com/en/art/embryo-monitoring/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Ames ... Good luck to you too  xxx


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Njr_26, I have heard of the embryo scope. I came across it after doing some research.  I don't know why all don't use this technique it sounds a much better way of analysing the embryo's. Suppose it boils down to money. Thanks for info xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently at this point of deciding between 3 day embies or 5 day blast!! I had 12 eggs collected, 6 were immature and out of the remaining 6 only 5 fertilised. We are using the embryscope and the embryologist rang today to say two of the embies were grade 1 (apparently good) two are grade 2 and the other a grade 4 (bad). So they said we can either have two put back tomoz as a 3dt or hold out until Monday to see if any make it to blast...we think we have decided to have the two transfered tomorrow, they are ringing in the morning for another progress report, it's such a hard decision :-/ I know they say blast is best but so scared if they don't make it to that...but then if they don't make it to that will they make it at all....but just gone with the 2 better than 1 in the end....hope we made the right decision x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't get too hung up on blasts honey, the main thing with getting a blast is just that you pick the best of the bunch, but if you have two clear good ones now it might be easier to make your decision.

There is a lot of disagreement between embryologists about wether the embie is better in the the body or waiting until blast. BUT I honestly hand on heart think that if an embie is going to make it to become a baby it will do it whatever day it's put back.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree Cloudy, if it's gonna be a baby it doesn't matter if it's transferred on day 3 or day 5. 

The success for pregnancy with a blast is higher but plenty people have success with 3 day embies. 

My fear with a blast is you end up with nothing x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the reason blasts are seen as more successful is ladies with a good number of quality eggs/embryos are more likely to go to blast in order to identify the best one/s out of a batch.

Those who are older, do not produce many eggs/embryos or only 1-2 are any good tend to transfer earlier, so it is not really a like for like comparison when looking at success rates. 

It's the same principle when comparing SET to double/multiple transfer, those who have a good prognosis tend to have SET & those whose chances are seen to be less good eg older, multiple failed cycles are allowed 2-3 put back. The clinics then claim SET and DET have similar success rates but this is due to selection bias.

B xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well i'v just had the 3dt with an 8 cell grade 2 and a 7 cell grade 1. The other 8 cell grade 2 and 7 cell grade 1-2 are still in embroscope to try for blasts to freeze, was a tough decision what to do but feel great with the decision we have made


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi ladies. Thanks for all the posts it's definitely interesting to hear what everyone has to say.

Divas212,  you will have to keep me updated on how you get on. Best of luck to you. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx

I am swaying towards a 3dt myself but I change my mind every day or so lol  . I am trying not to make a decision indefinatly until we reach that stage as I don't want to tempt fate. Had a good cycle first time round and don't want to assume itl go as smoothly the 2nd but like hearing people's opinions. It helps xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Will do  x


----------

